# Probleme mit SVN



## Benjamin5 (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mal heute Subversion auf meinem Debian Root für ein Projekt installiert und wollte es mal Testen.
Die Installation verlief dabei ganz reibungslos und auch die Konfiguration des Projektes hatte ich eigentlich keine Probleme.
Aber immer wenn ich den Checkout an meinem Windowsordner dann einrichten möchte und er die Abfrage starten will bekomme ich immer nur Folgendes zu sehen:

```
Checkout from http://84.23.73.7/bsg, revision HEAD, Fully recursive, Externals included
Repository moved permanently to 'http://84.23.73.7/bsg/'; please relocate
Checkout from http://84.23.73.7/bsg, revision HEAD, Fully recursive, Externals included

The Operation Failed
```

Er fragt dabei auch nicht nach einem Benutzernamen oder Passwort.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand dabei helfen das zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## deepthroat (28. Januar 2010)

Hi.





Benjamin5 hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe mir kann jemand dabei helfen das zum laufen zu bringen.


Dazu müßtest du erstmal sagen was du auf welche Weise installiert und konfiguriert hast.

Und schau die Logs durch ob da irgendwas verdächtiges drin ist.

Gruß


----------



## Benjamin5 (28. Januar 2010)

ok, Ich habe mich an das Tutorial hier gehalten http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...agement-teil-1-verwaltung-mit-subversion.html
Habe dann folgende Dateien angepasst in /var/svn/bsg/conf/

authz (Gruppe angelegt)
passwd (Benutzer angelegt)
svnserve.conf (authz, passwd Aktiviert und realm = bsg)
Danach habe ich noch den server neugestartet und alle anwendungen wieder gestartet.
Logs für SVN konnte ich leider keine finden.


----------



## deepthroat (28. Januar 2010)

Benjamin5 hat gesagt.:


> ok, Ich habe mich an das Tutorial hier gehalten http://www.tutorials.de/forum/sonst...agement-teil-1-verwaltung-mit-subversion.html


Das was da beschrieben wurde ermöglicht aber noch nicht den Zugriff über svn:// und selbst nicht über http:// auf das Repository. Damit stellt man lediglich eine Arbeitskopie direkt ins Web.

Siehe z.B. http://www.debuntu.org/2006/05/20/54-how-to-subversion-svn-with-apache2-and-dav

Gruß


----------



## Benjamin5 (28. Januar 2010)

Ok, danke, lese mir das mal durch und wenn noch fragen offen sind melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## Benjamin5 (29. Januar 2010)

So habe es nun versucht und versucht, aber habe dann nach wie vor das selbe Problem. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht zum Laufen.


----------



## deepthroat (29. Januar 2010)

Benjamin5 hat gesagt.:


> So habe es nun versucht und versucht, aber habe dann nach wie vor das selbe Problem. Ich bekomme es einfach nicht zum Laufen.


Dazu müßtest du erstmal sagen was du auf welche Weise installiert und konfiguriert hast.

Und schau die Logs (von Apache) durch ob da irgendwas verdächtiges drin ist.

Und beschreibe detailliert was nicht funktioniert.

Gruß


----------

